# Format a new drive ?



## lammcspicy (Mar 7, 2006)

guys

I just upgraded my tivo from 40gb to 160gb. Couple of problems though.

1) The hard drive makes more noise than usual
2) I get a 1/2 second pause when im watching anything recorded, transfered from my pc or if im watching streamed tv.

Heres what I did, i used the following command to copy my old data to my new drive

backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

before I did that i formatted my drive using NTFS. I know the drive doesnt have any issues as surely it wouldnt have formatted in the first place, right ? Any thoughts ? Is it an issue with the way i formatted the drive ? im a very newbie to unix


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The format has nothing to do with it, as MFSTOOLS will reformat the drive.
The noisy drive has nothing to do with the upgrade, what you have is a noisy drive. 
A 1/2 second pause I doubt is noticeable and should resolve over the next few days as the drive indexes itself.


----------



## lammcspicy (Mar 7, 2006)

so the linux command above formats the drive ? as the cd i downloaded for mfslive when I ran it didnt seem to do the format.

I could live with the drive noise but not the pausing, can i do something like record loads of shows over night to try and quicken this process up ??

Supasta, thanks for your help this far


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by noise but it may indicate a bad bearing in the drive. That's not good and I would replace it while you have a warranty.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

lammcspicy said:


> so the linux command above formats the drive ?


Yes, it does. 
There is no need to format the drive before an upgrade, as the drive will be reformatted by MFSTOOLS.
As far as your hard drive noise, is it a new drive? What model drive?


----------



## lammcspicy (Mar 7, 2006)

its a barracuda but i dont hear any noise when connected to the pc. The thing is i dont hear the drive all the time. However last night my pixel breakup and 1/2 sec pause watching recorded shows was bad. I left it recording all night last night in a hope to "expand" the drive. fingers crossed


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

lammcspicy said:


> so the linux command above formats the drive ?


In a fashion it does. What it does is basically copy form the one drive or a backup image, overwriting any formatting the drive previously had.


----------

